# Gaggia Classic II 2012



## hemo

Hi every one,

Thank you for this wonderful forum and useful. I want to buy a new Gaggia classic

And I need your help in the selection of the supplier

I noticed the following:

*First:*

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=a-classic

*Made in Italy*

price £219+ £15 shipping and (hidden fees )!!

Not Uk company

2 years warranty (not Uk Philips)

LATTE ART & CREMA PERFETTA EDITION steam valve

Free crema perfetta basket

*Second:*

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine.html

*Made in Romania ( I PHONED THEM)*

£229.95 + free delivery

2 year UK Philips warranty

single "crema perfetta" filter basket which can also be used for pods

double "crema perfetta" basket

two cappuccino cups and saucers,

250g of ground coffee

Hotel Chocolat 'Midnight Mints'

table trivia game

Standard single and double filter baskets (Not original)

500g Espressione Coffee Beans

Grouphead brush

*Three:*

http://www.wheesh.com/product/763/gagclassbr/gaggiaclassicbrushed.html

*Made in Romania*

£199.95 free delivery

2 year UK Philips warranty

two Gaggia cups and saucers

Thermometer

Milk frothier jug

250 g Gaggia coffee bean

*Forth:*

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/420/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-/f55cf6d595ea322e9c075c6a2ad8c830

*Made in Italy or Romania (not sure)*

price £239+ £10 shipping

2 year UK Philips warranty

Standard single and double filter baskets

1 X ESE pod basket

*
Fifth:*

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_325004024797_-1?CMP=OTC-Shopzilla

*Made in Romania*

£270 free delivery

UK Philips warranty

Standard single and double filter baskets

*
I'm looking for quality.*

*
Since you are experts ,I ask you to advise me please*

*
I am very confused*

*
Thanks for your help in advance*


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

one thing to take into consideration when buying a new classic is that they are now fitted the smaller solenoid that is prone to splitting and blocking

mark


----------



## fatboyslim

I bought a third hand Classic that was made in 2004 and I love it to pieces.

I wouldn't worry too much about warranty as these machines are built to last and parts are cheap (looks at gaggiamanualservice).


----------



## hemo

Many thanks Mark,

All these company supplied Gaggia with 3-way solenoid valve.

But what is the best (made in Italy or Romania) or both same?

what about boiler? not change with new models of classic?

cheer,


----------



## hemo

I contacted with these companies, and no body knows about smaller solenoid, any suggestions ??

Fatbouslim, Do you recommended me bought old used gaggia classic from ebay?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

most of the manual machines started to be made in romania around 2 years ago. refurb is a good way to go

mark


----------



## fatboyslim

There are many Classics on eBay. It can be hard to choose a good one.

This one caught my eye http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-/300673454474?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item460188d18a#ht_500wt_1413 but not really sure why.

Do you have one to sell Mark?


----------



## hemo

Thank you very much for your interest and your response speed

I appreciate it very much


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

i do have one for refurb. waiting for new workshop to be built before i start it. if you want one i could sort it for you

mark


----------



## xiuxiuejar

If you're buying new, CoffeeItalia are very reputable (know at least 4 people who have bought from them). If you want a better machine, make sure you get one made before Philips started 'improving' them (about a year after they bought Saeco). My Classic is at least 10 years old and if you buy a refurb from someone who knows what they are doing (ie; Mark Gaggia Manual Service) then you can't go wrong.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

can i just say, ( nothing to do with this post ) thanks for the nice comments, means a greta deal. shows i am doing something right


----------



## hemo

Many thanks all,

Really Mark was vary helpful


----------



## maarten_booij

I bought a 2005 one through ebay half a year ago or something, saved me a lot of money and it's working like new


----------



## MartinB

fatboyslim said:


> I bought a third hand Classic that was made in 2004 and I love it to pieces.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about warranty as these machines are built to last and parts are cheap (looks at gaggiamanualservice).


Mark (fatboyslim) I loved that machine too, I just didn't require it anymore! Glad you are looking after it well









Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com) is a top bloke, very helpfull and knowledgeable.


----------



## lookseehear

While we are discussing Gaggia Classics, can anyone explain the difference between the Classic and the Classic Coffee - Is the Classic Coffee just the older version? Are there any gaggia models which look like classics but aren't the same?


----------

